
Why I’m joining the Dart team - tkubacki
https://medium.com/@filiph/why-i-m-joining-the-dart-team-of-all-places-d0b9f83a3b66#.lgqskx1qf
======
richerlariviere
I think the future of client side programming will see an increase of
transpilled languages. Just look at Dart, Typescript with angular 2.0, or
coffescript. JavaScript popularity is not a popularity due to the fact it is a
language loved by everybody but because it has a monopoly.

